# White bump



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello!

A small white lump is growing on my puppy's snout. Problem is the vet is closed until the 27th.. I've attached a photo. When I first noticed it the other day I thought it was a pimple! She doesn't seem bothered by it and when I touched it she didn't even flinch! Poor girl, she's only 12 weeks! Any ideas what it could be?

Thank you!!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like a pimple to me.
The vet will probably do a needle aspiration ( stick a sterile needle in) and see what cells it's made of.
My bitch has a lump on top of her foot which is a benign growth called a histiocytoma . It's not white though and it seems to be shrinking without treatment.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't be too worried by the pimple. It is quite common for puppies to get little pimples/ puppy warts on their snouts and tummy. Bathe it with warm water and if it is still there after xmas then visit your vet.


----------



## Sharrich (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi my VISZLA is only 9 weeks old he also has the same one on his chest and nose and a couple on his head they dont seem to bother him, he has his second injections on tuesday so if they dont get any worse i will ask the vet then.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Last year Darcy had a few small white bumps on the tip of her ear, the ear tip then went bald about 2 centimetre round, it grew back again after a few months and 100 pounds in vets fees for blood tests etc etc which found nothing at all...the photo is of Darcy's ear..


----------



## Alexander (Jul 23, 2012)

My boy is 9 months old and about 2 weeks ago he got a couple white bumps on his chin. After doing some searching around online, I'm pretty sure it's dog acne. Should go away on it's own, best thing to do is just keep the area clean.


----------

